# Naan Bread



## fmdog44 (Dec 29, 2019)

I had never heard of it until saw a thing about using it to make pizza. Naan bread is a flat round East Indian bread that resembles the bread used to make gyros. It is in the refrigerated section. I bought mine from an East Indian grocery store and you might have trouble finding it in a general store. For pizza it says to brush the bread on one side with a light coat of olive oil before making the pizza and bake at 425 for 12-14 minutes. I liked I. It is in between a thin crust and a hand tossed crust, As for size it is the size of a personal pizza about 9" X 5".


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2019)

We warm it up lightly in a frying pan to eat with homemade Indian curry. They serve delicious fresh naan in Indian restaurants. Good stuff.


----------



## gennie (Dec 29, 2019)

Naan has been a staple at my Walmart for years.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2019)

We also like Paratha, especially with fenugreek in it. I used to get them at Walmart.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 29, 2019)

I strongly believe that our Superstores carry the bread.  I first learned to like flat bread when I was in Israel in 1970 during my Kibbutz days.  It had chick peas & when you ate it with yogurt it was real good.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 30, 2019)

So what are some recipes for it?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2019)

I luuurve Naan Bread.. plain or garlic &  Corriander flavour when I buy it in the supermarket... or whe I order Indian take-away I get Keema Naan  . Keema meat is a spicy meat which is used to stuff the Naan bread, it's deeeelishus


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2019)

It's quite a long drawn out process to make Authentic Indian Naan Bread, anything up to 2 hours  and also  because it's always cooked in a clay oven.. but here's on of our tv chefs showing a short cut to making some Garlic and coriander , no oven needed..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

Pinky said:


> We also like Paratha, especially with fenugreek in it. I used to get them at Walmart.


*I love those too, I buy them frozen... *


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

That is good bread. When I saw it made, they pull the dough out like a pizza crust, then throw it against the inside of a tandoori oven to bake. I also like Indian papadum.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> It's quite a long drawn out process to make Authentic Indian Naan Bread, anything up to 2 hours  and also  because it's always cooked in a clay oven.. but here's on of our tv chefs showing a short cut to making some Garlic and coriander , no oven needed..


Thanks Dolly, that looks delicious and simple to make.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 13, 2020)

I love Naan bread for making pizza. I leave it frozen until ready to use. It thaws quickly while heating. I spray a little bit of I Can't Believe It's Not Butter Spray on the bread, put Francesco Rinaldi pasta sauce, basil and whatever shredded cheese I have on hand, which currently is taco cheese then pop it in my NuWave oven. It is *so* good! The ultimate would be if I had the Queso that Costco sold at one time. That cheese was a bit messy but it was so delicious and made a great pizza.  I wasn't using Naan bread at that time though. I used to love to get the Naan bread when we went to Indian restaurants.


----------

